# Tropheus duboisi questions



## willy1der (Nov 24, 2008)

As I was giving my 35 g a water change today I thought I seen something small in there scoot by and a closer look found my T. duboisi has had a little one,moved some rock around and found another so took them both out(have 2 duboisi and 1 frontosa)and found the female and managed to get three more out of her mouth.This was a shock to me as I thought I had 2 males by the way they would fight but as I read it "they like it rough"and theres no colouration difference.I have set up a 10 g and will raise them there.My question s are how often do these fish breed and how many fry average at a time.(Ill have to make sure I got them all)Thanks for the reply ,this is a first for me!!!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

how big are they? my female usually only has 6, and she is about 4 inches...


----------

